# Moving to Canada. Help !!!



## hararana3 (May 30, 2011)

My husband and I along with our daughter are planning to relocate to Canada. We have received our Canadian PR and are currently loving in Boston. We are considering moving to Toronto or Calgary. 

I have some specific questions and appreciate your help and time for sharing your insights on both cities in following areas -

1. IT job options ? We are both with business analyst / project manager backgrounds. We have mainly worked in Banking / Finance and Insurance sectors. 

2. How to go about job search. Do know any consultants or HR hiring firms that deal in placing IT professionals

3. How does the school system work ? Is it same as in US ? Our 4 year old will start KG in US. 

4. Which are safe and good neighborhoods for family assuming that we will be working in downtown. 

Once again appreciate any guidance

Thanks


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm from Toronto, so all my advice will be under the assumption you are moving to T.O.

1. Though I know nothing of the IT industry, Toronto is the capital of Canada in terms of Banking and Finance.

2.I've heard good things about Altis HR, drake, and adecco. Though just in general, not for IT.

3. Someone else might have a better idea of how the school systems are different, but I feel like the differences are negligible. You can put them in French immersion if you want them to really pick up the language.

4. Good/safe neighbourhoods: Bloor West village (30-40 minute commute on subway), Roncesvalles (my favourite but 30-40 minutes downtown on the subway), Dundas West (my second choice, also a bit of a trip), the Annex (though the high school there makes it a little sketchy), North of Downtown (if you have lots of money: Yorkville, North York, Yonge and Englinton). The Beach is on the East end at the water and has a good reputation, though I don't know much about it.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

You could try the two big job sites like workopolis.com or monster.ca. Both those sites generally pool positions (including IT jobs) from various contract firms which can make it easier to look at positions.


----------

